# Red liquid droplet from the bottom AND oily gearbox



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a Craftsman snowblower with hydrostatic transmission (27" with 305CC)

I have 2 problems:

Problem 1: I see few red droplets coming from the bottom - Any ideas what is this liquid ? (the gearbox oil is transparent not red)

Problem 2: The bottom of the gearbox is oily
I turned the machine to sit on the bucket to check the gearbox, when I touched the bottom of the gearbox I got some oil on my finger !! 

In general the machine is working properly especially after I replaced the traction belt today.

Any ideas ?

Please check these photos:
Red droplets:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=70306&stc=1&d=1451618763
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=70314&stc=1&d=1451618763

Gearbox bottom:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=70322&stc=1&d=1451618763
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=70330&stc=1&d=1451618763
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=70338&stc=1&d=1451618763
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=70346&stc=1&d=1451618763


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you,. Hopefully someone will stagger in here in the next few hours and shed some light on your problem.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

First, is it still under warranty?

Second, it would definitely appear that your lefthand axle seal, is failing.


----------



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

db9938 said:


> First, is it still under warranty?
> 
> Second, it would definitely appear that your lefthand axle seal, is failing.


It's not under warranty
Please see the drive manual :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_sPVBWB_oZud2FpLTI1bTJLUTA/view?usp=docslist_api

If I understand correctly you beleive it's the axle (part no.404308) is failing and causing this red droplets.
Do you think the transmission box is OK? I'm finding oil on my finger when I touch its bottom . 
Is it very difficult to replace the axle for a DIY person ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, the manual references a friction wheel model, on sears parts direct, whereas the pic actually depicts a hydro unit....?


----------



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Well, the manual references a friction wheel model, on sears parts direct, whereas the pic actually depicts a hydro unit....?


Oh yes you right. It's not the right manual. I have to scan the original manual.
However the view in the first page showing the axle is close


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmm, when I see/hear anything relating to red fluid I automatically think of a transmission issue.
I can't really comment on the difficulty of such a replacement, but I'm sure someone will chime in with their perspective of the matter.
And if it is just a seal and a very gradual leak, I wouldn't be _immediately_ concerned with it causing an issue. When I say immediate, I'm making an assumption that if it just started leaking then you'll have enough fluid remaining to allow the continued use of the machine for the time being. At the very least, top off the fluid


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My experience has been that those seals, get seated from the inside out. That would mean a total removal of the transmission, then dissembling the case halves. I would probably place the alternate axle in a vice, with a sizable catch pan under it. 

Removing the old seal, is as simple as finding a socket that is as nearly as large as the aluminum housing, and tapping it out squarely. And putting one back, is as nearly straight forward as that. 

You may need a new case gasket/seal, you never know if it will separate cleanly. You will also need replacement transmission fluid, and the procedure to properly refill after a drain.

The transmission mug's website seems to be down.

http://www.hydrogearpartstore.com


----------



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

db9938 said:


> My experience has been that those seals, get seated from the inside out. That would mean a total removal of the transmission, then dissembling the case halves. I would probably place the alternate axle in a vice, with a sizable catch pan under it.
> 
> Removing the old seal, is as simple as finding a socket that is as nearly as large as the aluminum housing, and tapping it out squarely. And putting one back, is as nearly straight forward as that.
> 
> ...


Here is the gearbox manual (hydrogear #187776):
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Hyd...Parts-List-Manual-For-Model-Number-187776.pdf

So I believe I have to replace items 52 & 57 in both sides. or maybe I can order the kit # 122
Is it really necessary to open the gearbox to replace these 2 parts ? 

What is weird is that I cannot see the gasket between the 2 halves in the view

Thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looks like atf


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Perhaps not, there appears to be snap ring retainers for the seals. That would be a plus, but I would also consider purchasing a decent set of snap ring pliers. In this case, you would probably want the ones that squeeze the two eyes together, versus spreading them apart. When you look at it, you'll see what I mean. 

Before you remove the old old, clean the axle, as best you can. You don't want to damage the new seal, going over any rust, and you definitely do not want that inside your transmission.


----------



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Perhaps not, there appears to be snap ring retainers for the seals. That would be a plus, but I would also consider purchasing a decent set of snap ring pliers. In this case, you would probably want the ones that squeeze the two eyes together, versus spreading them apart. When you look at it, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Before you remove the old old, clean the axle, as best you can. You don't want to damage the new seal, going over any rust, and you definitely do not want that inside your transmission.


Hi Db9938
Thanks a lot for your helpful hints.
Indeed I disassembled the axle and all the stuff on the shaft and took out the transmission.
I replaced the two seal lips of the outlet shaft successfully. Yes both they were leaking oil. I got a snap ring pliers to take out the snap rings.
I checked the oil level which was low. I filled it to the level recommended in the manual 1'' below the fill port.
Tomorrow morning I should install everything back and purge the transmission.

My question: on the expansion tank, there is a plastic cap. This is the vent cap.
When I turn the transmission so that the cap becomes down (facing to the gravity) , oil leaks from this cap.
Is that normal ? I believe it's normal since this cap is not tight to allow the air to exit while purging.
What do you think ?

Please check these photos:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=71562&stc=1&d=1452388033
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=71586&stc=1&d=1452388690
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=71570&stc=1&d=1452388033
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=71578&stc=1&d=1452388033

FYI: 
Parts of the transmission:
http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/LI/litltechtalker/2014-01-26_052020_187776.pdf

Service Manual of the transmission:
http://www.hydro-gear.com/Main/service/service-repair-manuals/docs/service-repair-manuals/310-0410


----------

